# Milk Stand Plans



## OhCee

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone cared to share their milk stand plans with me... I need to build one for my ND ladies and any guidance would be much appreciated! onder:


----------



## CapriGem

I am not sure if you are looking for a portable stand(like to take to shows), but I made one off of Pholia Farm's website.

It is made of PVC pipe and is very light and portable.

Works great IMO.

Here is the link-
http://pholiafarm.com/milk_and_milking.htm#Build a Nigerian Sized PVC Milk Stand for Show or Home

The only thing I would change is to maybe add a few inches more to the legs. It is a little too low to the ground following the insructions.


----------



## GoldenSeal

Now THAT is a great idea, CapriGem. Thanks for the link


----------



## milkmaid

My brother and I built a wooden milking stand early this year for Nigis. It's made from 2x4s and plywood. I'm really pleased with it.

https://picasaweb.google.com/1177150583 ... directlink

Details:
Platform is 30"L x 20"W
Total height is 38"
Cross pieces and "neck pieces" (what are those called, anyway?) are 2x4s ripped in half. 2x2s would also work.
Neck pieces are 30". Bottom of moving neck piece is bolted.
To attach the chain, my brother cut a link in half and we pounded it into the wood with a hammer. We used the other half-link for the hook.
I have really liked this design. The only things I might change would be (1) make the legs longer, and (2) on the stanchion part, take the top 2x2s away and add another 2x2 opposite the bottom one. That way the vertical 2x4s could be shortened, saving wood, and also you could fit horned goats in it.
Also the bolt needs tightening sometimes. It'd be nice if it didn't.


----------



## peggy

Love this simple design. Hope you don't mind if I copy it. I want to build one now and get my girls used to it before I need it.


----------



## milkmaid

Not at all! I'm glad you like it. If you need more details, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## peggy

Thanks. I will start on it right away, although I won't be needing it for a few months.... nothing as anxious as an expecting goat mommy?


----------



## liz

The one my DH built me 7 years ago is similar to yours milkmaid, only he left the 2x4s as is on the headgate, even my horned boys fit with a little manuevering of their head.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

i like how the wooden one is adjustable for the headgate.


----------



## hipeatall

That is a great milk stand! I really need to build one soon... might try to make on like this. 



milkmaid said:


> My brother and I built a wooden milking stand early this year for Nigis. It's made from 2x4s and plywood. I'm really pleased with it.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/1177150583 ... directlink
> 
> Details:
> Platform is 30"L x 20"W
> Total height is 38"
> Cross pieces and "neck pieces" (what are those called, anyway?) are 2x4s ripped in half. 2x2s would also work.
> Neck pieces are 30". Bottom of moving neck piece is bolted.
> To attach the chain, my brother cut a link in half and we pounded it into the wood with a hammer. We used the other half-link for the hook.
> I have really liked this design. The only things I might change would be (1) make the legs longer, and (2) on the stanchion part, take the top 2x2s away and add another 2x2 opposite the bottom one. That way the vertical 2x4s could be shortened, saving wood, and also you could fit horned goats in it.
> Also the bolt needs tightening sometimes. It'd be nice if it didn't.


----------



## flyingtnh

I know this is an old thread, but since I just built a new portable stand to bring to fairs, I thought I'd post a link with pics (from our farm blog):

http://flyingtnh.wordpress.com/2012/08/ ... ing-stand/


----------

